# Is this breeding behavior?



## Nepenthesx (Jun 4, 2021)

My female bakhuis is following my male bakhuis around the vivarium. She keeps touching his legs and will very briefly mount him and then move over to his other side to touch him more. He doesn't seem at all bothered by her behavior. I wondered if this is signifying that she wants to breed?


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

There should be zero 'mounting' , but everything else you mentioned is breeding activity.


----------



## Nepenthesx (Jun 4, 2021)

Philsuma said:


> There should be zero 'mounting' , but everything else you mentioned is breeding activity.


It looked like she was getting on top of him just so she could move to be on his other side, is this something to worry about?


----------



## Broseph (Dec 5, 2011)

Sounds like normal breeding interactions to me. I think the word “mounting” is making us think amplexus, which is not normal.

But the female will half climb on top of the male in addition to hand-taps. Just make sure he’s a willing a participant and can get away if needed (spacious viv with plenty of hiding spots and breaks in line of sight).


----------



## Tijl (Feb 28, 2019)

A while aggo I managed to film my Tinctorius Azureus display their courtship behaviour.






Mayebe this can help you determine if the behaviour you see your Tinctorius display is the same. 
I sure sounds like it the way you've described it.


----------



## Ravage (Feb 5, 2016)

Yes, much like human males, the female has to take the initiative sometimes. My Bakhuis do exactly what you describe even though they've been producing for years. Mine are quite prolific, so be prepared...


----------



## Fahad (Aug 25, 2019)

So I had a male leuc calling away and a female came up to tap him on the shoulder.

Loving the sound of his own voice, he ignored her and kept calling.

… so she jumped on him and tried choke him out.

(I should add that in this instance there was no harm done and he ...err... *eventually *got the hint.)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nepenthesx (Jun 4, 2021)

Bakhuis 1
Bakhuis 2

Thank you all for your help, I got a couple of videos of the behavior


----------



## TolaItalo (May 16, 2021)

Congrats! That’s courting.


----------



## Nepenthesx (Jun 4, 2021)

TolaItalo said:


> Congrats! That’s courting.


This might be a really stupid question but...how do I find the eggs? Do I just check out all the broms daily? I am concerned they will lay in leaf litter because they really seem to like being in the leaf litter in the cave that you can't see in the back (hm, perhaps I should have designed this better...). Is there any signal they might give or should I just check over the whole viv daily searching for eggs? I don't really know how this works LOL


----------



## Tijl (Feb 28, 2019)

Nepenthesx said:


> This might be a really stupid question but...how do I find the eggs? Do I just check out all the broms daily? I am concerned they will lay in leaf litter because they really seem to like being in the leaf litter in the cave that you can't see in the back (hm, perhaps I should have designed this better...). Is there any signal they might give or should I just check over the whole viv daily searching for eggs? I don't really know how this works LOL


Tinctorius normaly have no use for bromeliads..
You should provide them with something for eggdeposition. A cocohut on top of a plastic lod for example. 
Frog like smooth surface for laying eggs.

Do some research on Tinctorius so you get to know how it works. 😉


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Fahad said:


> So I had a male leuc calling away and a female came up to tap him on the shoulder.
> 
> Loving the sound of his own voice, he ignored her and kept calling.
> 
> ...


Doesn't sound like breeding behaviour to me


----------



## Fahad (Aug 25, 2019)

Philsuma said:


> Doesn't sound like breeding behaviour to me


It certainly looked wrong but they’ve produced 2 clutches. 

Had it happened repeatedly I’d have pulled the female.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

odd....sometimes these little animals are scrappy, no matter the ratio or sex. Nature = you so weird.


----------



## Ravage (Feb 5, 2016)

Nepenthesx said:


> This might be a really stupid question but...how do I find the eggs? I don't really know how this works LOL


A coconut hut with a petri dish or just a plastic lid works well. If there is nothing else set up look for braod leaf plants- they will lay on the surface of a leaf. Here is what they look like on a leaf


----------



## Nepenthesx (Jun 4, 2021)

Ah, thank you. They have a coconut hut with a petri dish, I just heard a lot of times they choose not to use the coconut hut. The picture is really helpful, thank you very much.


----------



## Nepenthesx (Jun 4, 2021)

How soon after courtship starts do you usually start seeing eggs?


----------



## TolaItalo (May 16, 2021)

Nepenthesx said:


> How soon after courtship starts do you usually start seeing eggs?


Some recent experience in the last 2 months: 
I’ve had two pairs of tincs breed for their first time. In both cases, the female sporadically start the tapping about 2 weeks before they laid eggs. Between then I heard occasional calling. However , On the day they laid eggs for the first time, the males were calling almost nonstop until the retreated to a deposition site. After reading a lot on the forums, I upped the humidity and fed heavily, had a little help from the weather as the rainy days here really seem to get things going.They’ve since kept up an almost weekly laying schedule and same behavior.

It’s an exciting thing to see… and hopefully you see some eggs too soon.


----------



## Nepenthesx (Jun 4, 2021)

TolaItalo said:


> Some recent experience in the last 2 months:
> I’ve had two pairs of tincs breed for their first time. In both cases, the female sporadically start the tapping about 2 weeks before they laid eggs. Between then I heard occasional calling. However , On the day they laid eggs for the first time, the males were calling almost nonstop until the retreated to a deposition site. After reading a lot on the forums, I upped the humidity and fed heavily, had a little help from the weather as the rainy days here really seem to get things going.They’ve since kept up an almost weekly laying schedule and same behavior.
> 
> It’s an exciting thing to see… and hopefully you see some eggs too soon.


That's really exciting! Thank you for your help, I really look forward to seeing some eggs. How soon into courtship did you find that raising the humidity helped and what did you raise it to?


----------



## TolaItalo (May 16, 2021)

I raised it when I first saw the female tapping. Just by covering up half the vents.


----------

